# Sharptail / Hun Season



## Remmi_&amp;_I

46 days away!


----------



## Dak

Come on FALL!!! Huntin' and football. By rfar the best time of the year.


----------



## Dick Monson

Am seeing some good sized grouse chicks and super small huns. I might have to bring them into the house this winter if they're going to make it. :wink:


----------



## NE ND Wingmaster

Dak said:


> Come on FALL!!! Huntin' and football. By rfar the best time of the year.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I love hunting sharpies. I wish they didn't get so spooky after a couple of weekends..............

We contacted our opening weekend landowner (only lets us hunt opening weekend, then he moves in the cattle) and we are set to go !


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

34 days !! It is coming up fast !


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

We are in the 20's !


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

25 Days........... unreal !!! I may have to take a scouting trip and stop by some rural watering holes next weekend !


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

19 Days! I can't hardly wait. :homer:


----------



## wburns

I will be hunting them in 8 days. Can't wait. Starting my season out in MT.


----------



## Lucky Lab

WBurns we are making a trip from Iowa to Plentywood for sharpies any tips. Just two crazy Pf guys trying to mark off our bucket list. Will Be there the 18th of Sept. for about 5-6 days.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

16 days! Are you guys headed to the "sharptail shindig"


----------

